# My Puppy Overweight ?



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Hey guys i just got my GSD puppy 2 weeks ago ...he was 10 weeks old and went to the vet the next day he weigh 24.5 lbs .
Yesterday we went to the vet again to get his 2nd puppy shot and found out he gain 5 lbs...so now he is 12 weeks and weigh 29.8 lbs. 
Been through so many GSD chart and seems like my pup way over weight...pls give me your opinion .


----------



## FelixTheGSD (Apr 29, 2014)

How tall is he at the shoulder? He might just be big


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Do you have a picture of him standing, from the side? Hard to tell otherwise.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

will post more pics and measure his height when i see him.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Looks perfectly fine in those 2 pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

He's not overweight.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I think that is pretty normal - my male (Who is not oversized as an adult) was 37lbs at his 16 week shots - just very heavy boned boy.

From the pictures, your boy does not look overweight.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

N Smith said:


> I think that is pretty normal - my male (Who is not oversized as an adult) was 37lbs at his 16 week shots - just very heavy boned boy.
> 
> From the pictures, your boy does not look overweight.


whats his Age/weight/Height now ?


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

My pup was 30.0 lbs at 12 weeks, 56.2 at 6 months, approaching 8 months old on the 15th. My pup is all legs and ears and gangly, not an ounce of fat on him. I wouldn't worry.



.


----------



## Skywalkers Mom (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks adorable and just fine.My guy is all muscle and eats alot. but 9 acres to play in helps. He does weigh heavy but guess what, muscles weigh more then fat and good strong bones.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Ace GSD said:


> whats his Age/weight/Height now ?


He will turned 3 years old June 1st and is at a very average 75lbs - however, I must say I keep my dogs pretty lean (or at least they keep themselves lean, I have a hard time fattening them up for a dog show). :crazy:


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

N Smith said:


> He will turned 3 years old June 1st and is at a very average 75lbs - however, I must say I keep my dogs pretty lean (or at least they keep themselves lean, I have a hard time fattening them up for a dog show). :crazy:


Average is good ! I wish my dog to be healthy and happy more than anything else !


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Skywalkers Mom said:


> Looks adorable and just fine.My guy is all muscle and eats alot. but 9 acres to play in helps. He does weigh heavy but guess what, muscles weigh more then fat and good strong bones.


Thank you .
I would love a big backyard too hehe


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Do you have a picture of him standing, from the side? Hard to tell otherwise.


Today at the park


----------



## Tim&Marth (Jul 11, 2013)

Ace GSD said:


> Today at the park


Judging by the size of his paws, it certainly looks like you're going to have a bruiser. How much are you feeding him and how often?

I saw a pup with paws just as big and around the same weight, he now weighs 105 lbs.

Keep us posted with pictures as he progresses.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Numbers mean nothing, it's all about body condition. Can you feel his ribs? Lay your palm flat on a table and feel your knuckles- that's a pretty easy baseline for what you should be able to feel. Can you post a photo of him from above, so we're looking down at his back?

He's SO cute- love the ear-up pictures


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Hey guys i just got my GSD puppy 2 weeks ago ...he was 10 weeks old and went to the vet the next day he weigh 24.5 lbs .
> Yesterday we went to the vet again to get his 2nd puppy shot and found out he gain 5 lbs...so now he is 12 weeks and weigh 29.8 lbs.
> Been through so many GSD chart and seems like my pup way over weight...pls give me your opinion .


You know what? You must a have a large breed gsd like mine. The vet wanted me to put him on a starving diet, which I did not. Saying "he needs to only gain 10 lbs a month", at which my boy gain 5 pounds a week. My pups dad is 130. So I'm guessing my boy will fallow in his dad's foot steps. As long as he has a good hour glass and can feel his ribs, he should be fine. Just enjoy your little Minster =)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a girl that's 12 weeks now and weighs 32 pounds... she is healthy and trim with a clearly defined waist just large for her age. My 18 week old (also a female) is 54 pounds and looks like she is slightly underweight... both of them are over the weight charts but very active pups so I would not be too concerned... 

He is a very healthy looking pup... adorable!!!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

This is how big perseus was at 3.5 months 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> This is how big perseus was at 3.5 months
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh.. wow.. at 3.5 month he have the shape of a grown GSD...

Mine looks every much like a pup at 3 months old now


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Tim&Marth said:


> Judging by the size of his paws, it certainly looks like you're going to have a bruiser. How much are you feeding him and how often?
> 
> I saw a pup with paws just as big and around the same weight, he now weighs 105 lbs.
> 
> Keep us posted with pictures as he progresses.


3x a day based on direction total 3.5 cups now 1200 ish Calorie


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> I have a girl that's 12 weeks now and weighs 32 pounds... she is healthy and trim with a clearly defined waist just large for her age. My 18 week old (also a female) is 54 pounds and looks like she is slightly underweight... both of them are over the weight charts but very active pups so I would not be too concerned...
> 
> He is a very healthy looking pup... adorable!!!


Oh thanks and we need pictures !!!


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

These are from May 17th so they are pretty old I will get more taken tonight and post them tomorrow. Athena (sable) was 15 weeks and Eden (black and tan) was 9 weeks...


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> These are from May 17th so they are pretty old I will get more taken tonight and post them tomorrow. Athena (sable) was 15 weeks and Eden (black and tan) was 9 weeks...


Very handsome pups!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks!!! I think they are but then again I am biased!!! lol


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> These are from May 17th so they are pretty old I will get more taken tonight and post them tomorrow. Athena (sable) was 15 weeks and Eden (black and tan) was 9 weeks...


awww nice looking pups.. congrats !!

How many GSD you had before ? i wouldnt even think of getting 2 at a time ...
And i wish Ace's ear are up alrdy like yours


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Actually these are my first shepherds... I have had various other breeds and mixes throughout my life and I have been around shepherds quite a bit but I have never actually had my own until now.... Yeah, having two is a challenge sometimes but I have 14 acres and a non-working farm so we have plenty of "wear them out" room... lol

Both of the girls got their ears pretty early, they say it is all related to teething and they go up and down but theirs have not went back down at all. (I think the droopy ears are adorable presonally... looks so much more puppy)


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> Actually these are my first shepherds... I have had various other breeds and mixes throughout my life and I have been around shepherds quite a bit but I have never actually had my own until now.... Yeah, having two is a challenge sometimes but I have 14 acres and a non-working farm so we have plenty of "wear them out" room... lol
> 
> Both of the girls got their ears pretty early, they say it is all related to teething and they go up and down but theirs have not went back down at all. (I think the droopy ears are adorable presonally... looks so much more puppy)


6 weeks difference did you rescue them ?


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

No, I had actually planned to get two from the same litter (Eden's litter) but the mom lost a pup at birth the rest of the girls in the litter were sold so I completely by chance (referral from a friend) found Athena through another breeder that had someone back out of purchasing her due to a house fire. The strangest part of the circumstance is that Athena's sire is the father of Eden's sire so they share bloodline. I may be a little too superstitious but the way it all happened just seemed like it was meant to..


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> No, I had actually planned to get two from the same litter (Eden's litter) but the mom lost a pup at birth the rest of the girls in the litter were sold so I completely by chance (referral from a friend) found Athena through another breeder that had someone back out of purchasing her due to a house fire. The strangest part of the circumstance is that Athena's sire is the father of Eden's sire so they share bloodline. I may be a little too superstitious but the way it all happened just seemed like it was meant to..


oh im all about superstitious lol... congrats on 2 beautiful puppies. Enjoy them


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> Actually these are my first shepherds... I have had various other breeds and mixes throughout my life and I have been around shepherds quite a bit but I have never actually had my own until now.... Yeah, having two is a challenge sometimes but I have 14 acres and a non-working farm so we have plenty of "wear them out" room... lol
> 
> Both of the girls got their ears pretty early, they say it is all related to teething and they go up and down but theirs have not went back down at all. (I think the droopy ears are adorable presonally... looks so much more puppy)


Man, I couldn't imagine two land sharks at one time. Very very brave you are 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> No, I had actually planned to get two from the same litter (Eden's litter) but the mom lost a pup at birth the rest of the girls in the litter were sold so I completely by chance (referral from a friend) found Athena through another breeder that had someone back out of purchasing her due to a house fire. The strangest part of the circumstance is that Athena's sire is the father of Eden's sire so they share bloodline. I may be a little too superstitious but the way it all happened just seemed like it was meant to..


Looks like the dad made his rounds haha. That is awesome. So coincidental.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

You know I do not understand why but Athena went through about 2 weeks of the "everything in the mouth stage" then it was over and Eden never has. They do have tons of toys though and go through 3 tennis balls a week... lol


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Man, I couldn't imagine two land sharks at one time. Very very brave you are
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thats what i was thinking


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

OP, in the last photo you shared of your pup standing from the side, he does look a little thick. They are kind of rollie-pollie at that age, but I would make sure you are not allowing him to grow up into that same shape. A leaner, lighter dog is going to grow better joints/bones and live longer! 

This is my pup at 17 weeks. He is a little too big for my liking in this photo, even.

Patton 17 weeks by DJetzel, on Flickr

Here he is at 5 mos, looking much leaner and better. He's looking even nicer now, but I don't have any good stacked photos to share of his current build.

DSC_1878 by DJetzel, on Flickr



Diesel7602 said:


> This is how big perseus was at 3.5 months
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Are you sure that you have Pereus' age correct?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> OP, in the last photo you shared of your pup standing from the side, he does look a little thick. They are kind of rollie-pollie at that age, but I would make sure you are not allowing him to grow up into that same shape. A leaner, lighter dog is going to grow better joints/bones and live longer!
> 
> This is my pup at 17 weeks. He is a little too big for my liking in this photo, even.
> 
> ...


What do you mean age correct? That pic was taken in the middle of May. He was born Feb 2nd.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

How much does he weigh now? Athena was born 2/1/2014 I know males and females differ but her mom was 110+ so I was just curious where she was falling at 54 pounds.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> How much does he weigh now? Athena was born 2/1/2014 I know males and females differ but her mom was 110+ so I was just curious where she was falling at 54 pounds.


I just weighted him, it says 52 pounds. Our pups are almost the exact age =) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Diesel7602 said:


> What do you mean age correct? That pic was taken in the middle of May. He was born Feb 2nd.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You said this is how big perseus was at 3.5 months. Are you sure he was 3.5 months in that picture- did you get him from a reputable source where you believe the birthday, if you were supplied one?

I ask, because that looks extremely large for a 3.5 month old shepherd. And I have seen tons of oversized shepherds, my older GSD was quite large as a puppy. That dog looks much closer to 5 months to me in features, not just size.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Really close in size too...  She gets mistaken for a male quite a bit actually... Her markings are very K-9 gsd looking.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> You said this is how big perseus was at 3.5 months. Are you sure he was 3.5 months in that picture- did you get him from a reputable source where you believe the birthday, if you were supplied one?
> 
> I ask, because that looks extremely large for a 3.5 month old shepherd. And I have seen tons of oversized shepherds, my older GSD was quite large as a puppy. That dog looks much closer to 5 months to me in features, not just size.


Yes I'm sure of the date. =) If you go look in my photo album, I have a pic of him at 1 weeks old. It's was 2/9/14. This is when I picked him out =). We got him from my husband friend. He gave him to us for my son. ((who has autism)) I went every Sunday after he was born to help with the littler. The mom had 11 pups, it was her first litter. 3 later died.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Diesel7602 said:


> Yes I'm sure of the date. =) If you go look in my photo album, I have a pic of him at 1 weeks old. It's was 2/9/14. This is when I picked him out =). We got him from my husband friend. He gave him to us for my son. ((who has autism)) I went every Sunday after he was born to help with the littler. The mom had 11 pups, it was her first litter. 3 later died.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Interesting.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Interesting.


Here is his growth chart 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I see. Glad you're keeping track. Glad that he's making you happy.

I'm just very happy my dude is not that large.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> I see. Glad you're keeping track. Glad that he's making you happy.
> 
> I'm just very happy my dude is not that large.


Big or small, it's not the size that counts. =) gsd are awesome no matter the size. =) maybe my boy got all his size all at once. My he will stop growing soon. His growth has slowed down a lot. I think about 1- 2 pounds a week instead of 5. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Diesel7602 said:


> Big or small, it's not the size that counts. =) gsd are awesome no matter the size. =) maybe my boy got all his size all at once. My he will stop growing soon. His growth has slowed down a lot. I think about 1- 2 pounds a week instead of 5.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I disagree, but as long as you are happy with your dog, that is all that matters!  

My older GSD grew pretty quickly and then slowed down when he hit 80 around 7-8 mos. 

It's possible mine is growing slow now and will get huge. 

But, for what I like to do with my dogs, I prefer that he stay smaller and I would be happy if he quit growing right now.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> I disagree, but as long as you are happy with your dog, that is all that matters!
> 
> My older GSD grew pretty quickly and then slowed down when he hit 80 around 7-8 mos.
> 
> ...


Well from the pics, you boy is beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

How do you guys suggest to get my puppy leaner ?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> How do you guys suggest to get my puppy leaner ?


I wouldn't. You could try only feed him dog food and no add calories. But it didn't work for my dog. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> I wouldn't. You could try only feed him dog food and no add calories. But it didn't work for my dog.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Or long walks..... But if it's in your dog's genes to be big then you really can't do anything... Avoid any staving diet. What does your vet day?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Or long walks..... But if it's in your dog's genes to be big then you really can't do anything... Avoid any staving diet. What does your vet day?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Say*

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Or long walks..... But if it's in your dog's genes to be big then you really can't do anything... Avoid any staving diet. What does your vet day?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Vet said nothing . His dad weight 129 lbs thats he got the big paw. Im just worried about hop dysplasia in his later age


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

You feed less and exercise more. It's that simple.  no dog is genetically fat.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Vet said nothing . His dad weight 129 lbs thats he got the big paw. Im just worried about hop dysplasia in his later age


Ya see, my boys dad was 130. I bought my dog joint supplement, the kind for healthy dogs. Just in case. I also feed my dog dog food for joint health. Just in case. I think if your dog's genes are to big, they will be just big. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

DJEtzel said:


> You feed less and exercise more. It's that simple.  no dog is genetically fat.


Agree with this. If your dog is fat it's because either it's lazy or you're lazy.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

boomer11 said:


> Agree with this. If your dog is fat it's because either it's lazy or you're lazy.


Haha I love that saying. I think it goes, if your dog's fat so are you. =)))

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

But my dogs not fat. He is just big if that makes sense . 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Isen weighs 37 lbs at 16.5 weeks. I'm happy with his weight. He's got good bone to him and is very solid. Like DJEtzel stated, I like him on the leaner side. As they get older, the extra weight really has a negative impact on their health. He wasn't the biggest pup in the litter. We are doing Schutzhund together so I was more interested in drive and temperament. His sire is 88lbs lean and dam is 74 lbs. So he should fall in there somewhere at maturity. 

You can see him below at different ages and how his weight is changing 1) 16 weeks 2) 14-15 weeks 3) 12 weeks

Regardless of your pups size, he is very handsome : )


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ok just got off the scale so he is now 3 months @34.6 lbs .
Feed less and more exercise that is eAsy . Ill do that for a week and see.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

New pic


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> New pic


Looks like his adult hair is coming from this pic.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Looks like his adult hair is coming from this pic.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes !! Perseus have adult coat yet ?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Yes !! Perseus have adult coat yet ?


Here he is at 12 weeks.
Almost all the way in now. Looks like he might get a saddle. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Here he is at 12 weeks.
> Almost all the way in now. Looks like he might get a saddle.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow nice back hair line


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Wow nice back hair line


Hahaha.... It looked like a tupay. And his ears hung to one side, and that looked like a comb over. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok, finally got my boy to hold still too get his top pic. He weighed in today. 54 pounds and 23 1/2 inch . 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Ok, finally got my boy to hold still too get his top pic. He weighed in today. 54 pounds and 23 1/2 inch .
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nice cant wait till they are big huh ?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Nice cant wait till they are big huh ?


I think that will be the last time holding him while I weigh him. It's like holding a hyper bull.lol. I'm excited to see what he will turn out to be. =) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

